# Is procrastination more frequently found in certain types?



## Zescase (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm an ESFP and I am currently supposed to be working on a packet for my Government class that was due last Monday. My teacher accepts late work but I don't know if he'll let me hand this in after tomorrow, so I figured I wanted at least half credit (if he'll give me that). As I was contemplating why I hadn't finished sooner, I wondered if it's more common in specific personality types. So my question is: I know procrastination is common in any age student, but is it more common to specific personality types? Thoughts? Comments?

~Zescase


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

INTPs are notorious procrastinators, in fact it's a miracle I didn't procrastinate my response to this thread to next year, I'm also positive that I'll get a 10-1 XXXJ-INTP thanks ratio just because the many INTP's would rather thank me later for speaking the truth =P


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Stop asking questions and get back to work.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

I will answer tomorrow.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Most Ps are. SPs especially I'd guess. But Ps in general.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Js can procrastinate a lot too. But if I care about a deadline, I'll still meet it. Also, I think as a J, I would not procrastinate beyond the point that I know that I would be very stessed out trying to finish it all.


----------



## Where Love Died Laughing (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I always procrastinate... I always get the work done but I just put it off for as long as possible. Right now I need to finish an extended essay, my theory of knowledge essay, my history essay, my business essay, my russian essay, and prepare for an oral presentation by next week. But oh well... 
Dunno whether other INFPs are like this, too..


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm the procrastinating king. I really should be cleaning my apartment now, but I'm not, I'm on here, on a thread about procrastination.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm awesome about procrastination. But the INTPs have already been represented here!


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

To counteract your statement... I think academic procrastination is not as common with older students. I'm talking people who are going back to college after having a family. Because they have a goal and purpose for going to school. You lack motivation because you lack purpose.

I'm an INTP and I haven't completely mastered procrastination, but I have gotten SO much better. It just takes practice.


----------



## ClockMan (May 11, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> INTPs are notorious procrastinators, in fact it's a miracle I didn't procrastinate my response to this thread to next year, I'm also positive that I'll get a 10-1 XXXJ-INTP thanks ratio just because the many INTP's would rather thank me later for speaking the truth =P


Hilarious dude, and I love how you said 'notorious procrastinators', made me laugh.

But to the OP. I reiterate what this guy said, INTPs are indeed well known for this act.


----------



## arm0214 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am an INFJ and I notoriously procrastinate. I don't know if this is normal for INFJ's but the reason I do (I only know this after doing a considerable amount of soul searching) is because I am intimidated by the work. If it is something I feel like I can easily handle, I don't procrastinate but if it's studying some abstract problem or doing a considerable amount of problems, I get scared of the work and wait until it's a huge ordeal.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I work better under pressure. Procrastination is my last name


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

INFP here and chronic procrastinator. Even now I'm in the library with a friend and I should be studying or working on my thesis. I had this great idea of taking my netbook along with me today and now I'm just browsing the interwebs for random info and sheer procrastination.

I do believe is a common trait among the Ps tho. Some Ps might have it worse than some other, but I think it's a curse we all Ps share. 

For further info, refer to my signature.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I love how most of the perceiving folks admit they procrastinate, but sort of take pride in it. 

Of course I procrastinate, but then I can get screwed later because I don't work well under pressure at ALL.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

The Nature of Procrastination: A Meta-Analytic and Theoretical Review of Quintessential Self-Regulatory Failure

long story short: it has a lot to do with the way dopamine works in our brain.

I used to think that Ps procrastinate more than Js, but lots of anecdotes tell me that Js can procrastinate a lot too. It changed the way I view the J/P axis.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I just want to jump in and say that often times procrastination is necessary for growth in ways we don't easily understand.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm an ENTP who's supposed to be working on a spreadsheet right now. Does that tell you anything?


Seriously though. This is like asking "Are extroverts more outgoing than introverts?"


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

My theory on this is that procrastination _is_ more often _found_ in Ps, but some of it is that they are more public about it since it doesn't bug them as much..

Basically, I've found a pattern of "Js procrastinate situationally, Ps procrastinate as a lifestyle" 

I've thought of starting a "Procrastinator Pride" group to expose the hidden value of the last-minute lifestyle, but I doubt that group is ever going to happen....


----------



## Driftwood (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm like that Also a fellow pro when it comes to the art of procrastination.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

ISTP here, I used to procrastinate a lot before I changed majors and realized how much it stressed me out.

Not having the thought of the task in the back of ones mind is so freeing.


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have only known one confirmed ESFP in real life, and whenever he procrastinated, it was because socializing was a priority to him. If you chose other things over socializing, he spoke to you as if he thought you were uncool.

As for me, I procrastinate sometimes, but I notice the older I get, the less I procrastinate. It just seems to be unnecessary stress and worry. Just get it done or move on, that's how I feel.

I also feel that if I procrastinate sometimes, it's because I haven't done enough research and I don't know enough facts to make a decision, so I keep putting it off. At some point, I have to do something. Inaction is still an action. Consequences happen regardless.


----------



## x__moonlight (Jan 27, 2012)

i'm an ESFP as well. And quite frankly, I think the reason we procrastinate is the whole feeling thing. If we aren't feeling it, we won't do it. Until we find the importance in it. Hence, we find the importance when we realize that the assignment is due in three hours. So, we rock it out, finish it, and get beautiful grades . And the whole extroversion part as well. Who wants to study/ do homework when you can go out and do something fun?

but in the end, we get the job done ;D


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

You're not alone fellow Infp! I'm an awful procrastinator (><)


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I'm a PROcrastinator. 

My brother (ISTJ) is also a notorious procrastinator, but he's terrible at it and turns things in very late or not at all. Ps tend to take pride in being able to do many things other than their work and still get it done, while Js procrastinate because other things need to get done or they don't feel prepared to take on the work.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm an INTJ and I procrastinate all the time. Procrastination isn't limited to the Ps :tongue:


----------



## El Fouad (Jan 25, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> I work better under pressure. Procrastination is my last name


Same here X2


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll agree with the sentiment of feeling like I work better under pressure, provided that I don't have to work on too many things at once!


----------



## slss (Nov 2, 2011)

an INFP here. I procrastinate...ALWAYS.
People don't realise it, though. They still think I "work hard."


----------



## madferit (May 7, 2011)

This is how it is with assignments. The quality of my work is better when I procrastinate. Handing in work early often results in unsatisfactory results. I'll deal with all the work in my head using Ti-Ne, seeing all probabilities and alternatives before choosing the best methodology to use in executing the task. The time to stop thinking things through and to implement the thoughts into action is the closest time possible to the deadline.

Then, magic! Work is done, and it's better than the work of others.


----------



## INFJian (Feb 9, 2012)

INFJ and a fellow procrastinator.  You have no idea how many emails I start with the line "Sorry for the delay". But I'll always finish what I have to do. I think I procrastinate because I'm a perfectionist, so if I don't think that I'd do a good job of it, I'll just delay tackling it.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

I meant to reply to this thread yesterday...


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

slss said:


> an INFP here. I procrastinate...ALWAYS.
> People don't realise it, though. *They still think I "work hard.*"


That's my mother right there... so clueless. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I totally procrastinate. I put it off until last minute panic FORCES me to sit up all night writing something. Right now, though, I have a very J boss and that is stressing me out, because he's so structured I can't follow his tiny little deadlines (he wants 5 pages everyday and cannot understand the fact that I don't write everyday!)
Tomorrow I know I'm going to get into huuuuuge trouble for not being able to procure my 5 pages. But somehow my mind is blanking out. It doesn't care. It know it will get things done by the end of the semester, 5 pages everyday be damned. :laughing:


----------



## Skipz (Feb 18, 2012)

slss said:


> an INFP here. I procrastinate...ALWAYS.
> People don't realise it, though. They still think I "work hard."


Haha same goes for me. I manage to get all my homework done AND get satisfying grades, so wo0p wo0p.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

The P types are typically the ones that do it the most!


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I will challenge any of you perceivers to a procrastination-off.


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

I procrastinate all of the time. I'm procrastinating while type this. 

I feel like every fiber of my being seeks to avoid doing the work I'm supposed to do... Sometimes I'll even do work due a week later, but won't start the work due tomorrow


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Seeker99 said:


> I will challenge any of you perceivers to a procrastination-off.


I'd like to take the challenge, but maybe later would sound good. :laughing:


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Going by this formula (which I think is the most accurate one for determining procrastination):









It seems that 3/4 of those factors aren't really personality-related, they're external things. The more impulsive and less disciplined you are, the more prone you are to procrastination. But I think the main reason people put things off is because the thing they need to accomplish is not rewarding enough and/or it will take too long to see the reward(s) of. No one likes doing work for things that may or may not pay off wayyyy later. We want instant gratification. 

If you want to go by types, Se-types are probably known as the most impulsive/now-oriented, and Te-types are probably the most on-top of things (even if they dont want to do them).


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm an INFP laden with procrastination. I always meet deadlines, but how close to the deadline I can get is usually the question. To quote a relatively popular meme: 'One does not simply stop procrastinating'


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm an INTJ. I don't so much as procrastinate as I do decide that I'm simply not gonna do something at all, and I really have to do it, I'll come back to it. If I don't do something, it's because I don't see the use for it. This leave many minor school assignments undone.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't procrastinate, I prioritize.

I say to myself, "If you never put anything off to
enjoy yourself, you'll die right in the middle of 
writing your 4,783 rd paper."


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't procrastinate, I just leave things for later.


----------



## Lorkhan (Feb 23, 2012)

All P types are more likely to procrastinate... Including me (ENTP).


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

UnknownObservantTortoise said:


> I'm an INFP laden with procrastination. I always meet deadlines, but how close to the deadline I can get is usually the question. To quote a relatively popular meme: 'One does not simply stop procrastinating'


you can't start it either


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

Michael82 said:


> you can't start it either


Exactly hahaha


----------

